

7 Places for Social Developers - googletron
http://www.mahdiyusuf.com/post/17190735090/7-places-for-social-developers

======
romanows
The Coderwall site scrapes your public Github information but doesn't show you
any "achievements" until you tweet about "@coderwall". Seems like a shady way
to kick start a developer community.

------
kylemaxwell
For Twitter, you may want to use Paper.li to track the stories linked by
people you follow. You can also add in hash tags, lists, and a few other non-
Twitter sources (e.g. RSS feeds) as well. I have two that I use, one built
around my "Security" list and another based on two or three hashtags and my
"Data-Science" list.

~~~
googletron
cool, I will have to check that out!

------
googletron
Thought it might be cool to list places where developers hang. Anything I
miss?

------
mwmnj
Thanks! I may have included IRC

~~~
googletron
Good point!

